# Sitting on the bench with villagers



## MamaMyers (Aug 9, 2013)

I love it  so cute, me and Pietro were just chillin on a bench sitting together hahaha


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Aug 9, 2013)

Yes, it is adorable! I don't have a bench, but I have seen pictures and it's really cute.


----------



## Cinnamoos (Aug 9, 2013)

No one sits on my bench. QQ


----------



## Elaine (Aug 9, 2013)

:c The only time I've seen a villager sitting was once when I walked into Elvis' house and he was plopped on the couch so I sat beside him. I kinda realized that the outdoor furniture in my town was inconviniently placed, I think the animals need to be able to walk by those areas to be found having a seat. Mine are usually off to the side and my only yellow bench is behind a fountain and nobody really goes there despite how pretty it is.


----------



## Solar (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't really get it when you sit on the bench and they look at you for a brief second.


----------



## poliwag0 (Aug 9, 2013)

I should get a bench.


----------



## Sena (Aug 9, 2013)

I love being able to sit next to villagers on benches, it's so cute!







I didn't know this until recently, but villagers can also sit next to each other:





(Though evidently Pompom was not the most engaging of companions for Opal.)


----------



## Touko (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't have a bench yet :c So I only have tree stumps and my villagers sit around the campfire ~


----------



## Sheepish (Aug 9, 2013)

I've only seen a villager sit on one of my benches once. Probably because my benches are completely out of the way from everything else, haha.


----------



## clovetic (Aug 9, 2013)

i found kyle sitting on my bench. when i spoke to him he offered to give me his seat so he could sit on my lap lol

oh kyle~


----------



## Jinglefruit (Aug 9, 2013)

Most of my benches are pretty out of the way so I have only had this twice. The other benches are surrounded by stumps that my villagers seem to prefer. <_<; Or my picnic blanket which everyone just stands on and I have never seen anyone sat on.


----------



## Sowelu (Aug 9, 2013)

Love this.  I recently I caught two villagers taking a nap on my benches! They never sat on the 'yellow' benches, but when I upgraded to the Wooden and Metal benches, I see them on there all the time! I always hop on next to to them to snap a pic.


----------



## -UnknownGamer- (Aug 9, 2013)

No one sits with me. ;_;


----------



## Elaine (Aug 9, 2013)

Benmjy said:


> I don't really get it when you sit on the bench and they look at you for a brief second.



Well.. Animal Crossing is about appreciating the small things after all.



clovetic said:


> i found kyle sitting on my bench. when i spoke to him he offered to give me his seat so he could sit on my lap lol
> 
> oh kyle~



LOL. That's adorable.


----------



## LemyLekySama (Aug 9, 2013)

I've sat on a bench with Al. It was kinda weird thou, bc he didn't want me there.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 9, 2013)

the only time someone sat on a bench was when it was still under construction.
like lloid (however you spell his name) was still there and drago was sitting on him
yeah but i have 2 and i've never seen them sit on them


----------



## Megan. (Aug 9, 2013)

i agree, it is so adorable. It's even cuter when you catch them snoozing on a tree stump. >w<​


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 9, 2013)

I've only seen villagers sit on the stumps in my town and never on the bench. 
I've also never seen a villager sit in a chair in their home but I have seen pictures of it on this site.


----------



## Beanie (Aug 9, 2013)

Aw they;ve never sat in my benches before ;A;


----------



## sproutrabbit (Aug 9, 2013)

Has anyone ever seen a villager use the hammock?


----------



## Marceline (Aug 9, 2013)

▌▌✖ ▌​

It would be even better if you could talk to them while you both sat. Unless you can.... xD​
✖ ▌​


----------



## hijessicarose (Aug 9, 2013)

Haha, I love when you sit down and they look over at you c:


----------



## darkfire25 (Aug 9, 2013)

I wish my villagers would sit down anywhere. I've never seen anyone sit on the bench on in their house or anything.


----------



## Elaine (Aug 16, 2013)

I stumbled upon these screenshots on another site, just now and I thought I'd share xD;


----------



## LillyKay (Aug 16, 2013)

Benmjy said:


> I don't really get it when you sit on the bench and they look at you for a brief second.



This amuses me so much that I keep getting on and off to see over and over.


----------



## PinkWater (Aug 16, 2013)

I've seen a few sit on benches and even tree stumps. They dangle their legs, so cute!


----------



## radical6 (Aug 16, 2013)

Elaine said:


> I stumbled upon these screenshots on another site, just now and I thought I'd share xD;



its funny because thats my post


----------



## Elaine (Aug 16, 2013)

Is it really? xD It blew up with notes OwO
I found it beyond hilarious, kinda sad I don't see the same response here. Even my friend who doesn't play AC thought it was funny.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 16, 2013)

Elaine said:


> Is it really? xD It blew up with notes OwO
> I found it beyond hilarious, kinda sad I don't see the same response here. Even my friend who doesn't play AC thought it was funny.



yeaaaaaaah i woke up today and all of a sudden i had like 40 new followers and it was gaining notes like crazy
i posted it 2 weeks ago and it only got 12 notes and all of a sudden it blew up 
i didnt really think it was funny but weird
oh well


----------



## beffa (Aug 16, 2013)

i loveee when they sit on benches!~

only had rocket sit on mine though. thank the lord she's moved...


----------



## SliceAndDice (Aug 16, 2013)

I have two Benches in my town but no one EVER sits on the Fairytale one. -.- I love the cute face they pull when you sit next to them.


----------



## Seravee (Aug 16, 2013)

It's cute :3  I like when there's 2 villagers sitting in one but you can still carry a conversation with them.


----------



## 3DS Lover (Aug 16, 2013)

MamaMyers said:


> I love it  so cute, me and Pietro were just chillin on a bench sitting together hahaha


I like it as well I kind of feel like it was worth buying it! lol


----------



## georgeshair (Aug 16, 2013)

I put a lovely yellow bench next to the town hall, but I'm the only one who has sat on it so far. *grump*


----------



## Joey (Aug 16, 2013)

I haven't seen a villager sit on my bench yet.


----------



## Eirynfox (Aug 16, 2013)

wow, I never thought that my villages might not be sitting on my bench because its not in their main area they congregate in! I'm definitely putting in a bench tomorrow in the spot where they are always trampling my flowers.


----------

